# LJ



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

This isn't a review, it's an advertisement.


----------



## SummersWoodworking (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry you did not like it. I showed how it works, and I believe that statutes as a review. Just because it was positive without cutting it down doesn't consider it as a advertisement!


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't think it was an advertisement, close though. But what does it have to do with woodworking?


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

advertisement in my opinion.


----------



## SummersWoodworking (Apr 26, 2012)

Well a lot of us like to video our project builds and teach viewers how to build a project. Many of us do not have camcorders and we do a lot of filming with cameras or cell phones. I know that for a fact and I am one of those woodworkers. This product is neat and I wanted to share it with you all. Sorry you all do not like it!!!!!!!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Is this something you are selling or something you just bought? It did kind-of feel like an advertisement.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

like the review ,handy


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Summers Woodworking, I guess I expect something in the reveiw section to actually have a review. If your going to just post a video, there is a Lumberjock video section.


----------



## SummersWoodworking (Apr 26, 2012)

if i knew how to delete the thing I would! Enough ALREADY!!!!!


----------

